# Jonsi: Go



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 3, 2010)

If you know of Sigur Ros, you should probably like to know that the lead singer, Jonsi Birgisson, has a solo CD out.  You can here it in it's entirety here.

Here's a little Sigur in the meantime, though:

[yt]WgaQC7B3GIE[/yt]


----------



## Jenna (Apr 4, 2010)

Yay! "Go" is a most wonderful and enchanted piece of music yes sir and but my lovely Egg I wuld doubt it was for consumption by these masses assembled here see!  Ah but that is ok will you let me introduce you to all my friends.. they would like you  

Can you see this? It is similarly good also


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, I think there may be some here that will appreciate Sigur and Jonsi.

I like this tune...very nice, my jennafriend


----------



## Jenna (Apr 4, 2010)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Well, I think there may be some here that will appreciate Sigur and Jonsi.
> 
> I like this tune...very nice, my jennafriend


I like your optimism.. it is contagious!  Yes! then we will wait as you say.. "Go" is posted.  Now they will come and we can form a cult


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 4, 2010)

Jenna said:


> I like your optimism.. it is contagious! Yes! then we will wait as you say.. "Go" is posted. Now they will come and we can form a cult


 
We shall lead them and they shall be ours!


----------

